# WINTERSCHLAF?



## Thorsten (11. Dez. 2005)

Moin Gemeinde,

sagt mal, befindet Ihr euch alle im tiefen Winterschlaf?   

Was treibt Ihr denn so, wenn Ihr nicht am oder im Teich bastellt?

Ich für meinen Teil, versuche die Adventszeit _einigermaßen_ ruhig zu genießen, nicht ganz einfach bei der vielen Arbeit momentan.

Frau, Hund und Forum sind auch noch angesagt (man achte auf die Reihenfolge)   

*Und Ihr ?? *, nicht das ich neugierig bin und alles wissen muss  8)


----------



## Dodi (11. Dez. 2005)

Moin, Thorsten, Du Herr der Neugierde!

Also, im Winterschlaf befinde ich mich derzeit nicht!

Gut, der Garten läßt mich jetzt in Ruhe - doch zZt. wird im Haus renoviert: haben eine neue Einbauküche bekommen und jetzt wird die Küche renoviert, sind wahrscheinlich noch vor Weihnachten fertig!  

In einem Nebenraum musste noch gefliest, verputzt und gemalt werden und ein Badezimmer ist auch noch in diesem Winter dran - aber komplett, mit Rohren unter Putz legen etc. - Mann gibt das wieder einen Dreck!  

Du siehst, da kommt keine Langeweile auf!


----------



## Thorsten (11. Dez. 2005)

Moin Dodi,

nun ja "Herr der Neugierde"    es gibt ja auch ein "Herr der Ringe"also was solls   

Küche? das ist ein ganze schlechtes Stichwort ! ...da habe ich gestern auch mit angefangen, zwar keine neue, aber frei dem Motto aus alt macht neu.

Laut meiner lieben Frau, wird/soll die bis Weihnachten fertig sein  

Schaun wir mal.............


----------



## Dodi (11. Dez. 2005)

Hi, Thorsten!

Apropos Küche - kennste den?:

SIE zu IHM: "sag mir mal etwas schmutziges!"
ER: Küche!


----------



## Astrid (11. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube, ich muß mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden!   

Also zum Thema _Adventszeit einigermaßen ruhig zu genießen_
Das würde ich auch gerne, aber wenn mein geliebter Ehemann nicht am Teich  basteln kann, muß halt die Küche herhalten...  und ich sitze mitten drin......  
Als ich gestern nach Hause kam, wollte ich direkt wieder gehen ... überall Chaos    Ich will wieder Sommer haben, wer weiß, auf welche Ideen Thorsten noch kommt   
Also Dodi, der Name "Herr der Neugierde" ist nicht schlecht, aber "Herr des Chaos" paßt auch


----------



## Dr.J (11. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

was muss ich da lesen. Unglaublich.

Dodi reisst das halbe Haus ein und baut es wieder auf.  
Thorsten macht das Gleiche, vergisst aber den 2. Teil.  

Könnt Ihr ned einfach mal die Adventszeit (die stade Zeit) geniessen?   

Ich für meinen Teil versuche einen neuen Rekord im Weihnachtsmarktbesuchen aufzustellen. 8) 
Man muss ja mal die unterschiedlichen Sorten von Glühwein getestet haben.  

Unten ein paar frühe Fotos (2000) von mir und meiner Tochter auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Thorsten (11. Dez. 2005)

@ Dodi
der war gut, passt wie die Faust auf´s Auge  


@ dr.J
nun  ja das genießen bzw. testen der verschiedenen Glühweinsorten betreibe ich abends....    

P.S.
Die Bilder sind von 2000 ? man bist Du aber in den fünf Jahren gealtert  :twisted:  :twisted:  SCHERZ!


----------



## Elfriede (11. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

also von Winterschlaf kann auch bei mir nicht die Rede sein, bei mir stehen jede Menge an Reparaturen im Haus an.

Die Abende verbringe ich damit meine Fotodateien endlich einmal zu entrümpeln. Dabei ist mir ein Foto untergekommen, das ich bei der herbstlichen Teichreinigung gemacht habe. Ich habe das skelettierte Tier in einem __ Papyrus am Teichrand gefunden.

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Dodi (11. Dez. 2005)

@ Dr. J!

Glaub mir, ich würde auch gerne die Adventszeit genießen  
aber: es nützt ja nix, was gemacht werden muss...

Und: warum sollte man denn im Frühjahr/Sommer_ im_ Haus renovieren????
Dazu eignet sich doch jetzt die Zeit eher - im Frühling ist dann ja der neue Filter dran, das Haus und die Anbauten müssen von außen gemalt werden usw.

@ Astrid!

Was macht denn der "Herr des Chaos" in der Küche 

@ Elfriede!

Ist das eine Echse?


----------



## Thorsten (11. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

mensch Du hast ja klasse Fotos   

ich persönlich würde bei dem Tier auf eine Bartagame tippen...ohne Gewähr!


so sehen sie lebend aus


----------



## kwoddel (11. Dez. 2005)

Wer schläft hier    
 :big11: 


Ich komme jeden wecken!!!


----------



## Thorsten (11. Dez. 2005)

@ Dodi,

umbauen natürlich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




astrid versucht gerade das Chaos zu beseitigen


----------



## Elfriede (11. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

Ich kenne mich mit Echsen nicht so gut aus, obwohl ich sie auf Paros immer um mich habe. Es gibt auch solche wie auf deinem Foto, jedoch mit sehr ausgeprägten "Kopfschmuck" oder sagt man Kamm? Jedenfalls gibt es ganz unterschiedliche Echsen und Gekkos auf meinem Grundstück und am Teich, wovon ich namentlich nur die __ Smaragdeidechse kenne.

Den Winter will ich dazu nützen, meinen Wissensnotstand über die Tiere und Pflanzen auf Paros etwas zu verbessern.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Doris (12. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Erwin und ich haben die  letzten 3 Wochenenden dazu genutzt, Weihnachtsmärkte zu besuchen. Angefangen haben wir mit dem heimischen hier in Rieste. Der war ja soooo toll,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da haben wir nicht mal einen Glühwein getrunken. Das haben wir dann zu Hause nachgeholt. (Da kann man besser am Alfsee spazieren gehen, als den Weihnachtsmarkt zu besuchen)
Das 2. Adventswochenende waren wir in Essen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Dort haben wir dann mit Astrid und Thorsten  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und vergangenes WE haben wir den Weihnachtsmarkt in Osnabrück besucht.
Da das unsere heimischen Gefilde sind, haben wir auch etwas mehr probiert. Aber diesmal keinen Glühwein, sondern nur Eierpunsch... ÄCHT LÄCKER !!!
Leider hatten wir am nächsten Morgen leichtes Kopfweh 

Ansonsten wird in der Woche hart gearbeitet... um das WE wieder geniessen zu können


----------



## gabi (12. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn mir meine diversen Aktivitäten Zeit lassen fröhne ich zur Zeit einem anderen Hobby von mir.

Mikroskopieren von Teichwasser. Da hab ich noch viel zu lernen. Hab auch ein paar neue Bilder die ich mal zeigen werde.


----------



## Annett (12. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


Thorsten weiß ja ganz sicher, was wir zur Zeit so treiben...
Für alle anderen: Joachim streichelt mindestens einmal am Tag die neue Heizung :razz: , im Treppenhaus und Joachims Arbeitszimmer ist schon 1x vorgestrichen, der Rest wird wahrscheinlich erst wenn der Fliesenleger  das erste Mal da war.
Der Estrich scheint noch zu feucht zu sein (ist Ende August gemacht worden); morgen können wir das hoffentlich mal messen...
Heute sind 2Nebeneingangstüren eingebaut worden, der Installateur ist mit dem Anschluß der Wärmepumpe beschäfftigt, morgen kommen unsere Fliesen usw.

Weihnachtsmarkt haben wir uns bisher verkniffen.
Am WE bekommt man in der Stadt (Leipzig) keinen Parkplatz... in der Woche gibt es genug zu tun. Außerdem wechseln wir uns gerade noch nebenbei mit Kranksein ab. 
Gestern haben wir dann noch aus der Gegend um den Vogelsberg ein EBAY-Ersteigerungsobjekt abgeholt (Fahrt mit Anhänger)!

Bei uns geht es also noch richtig zur Sache, obwohl wir den selbst gesetzten Einzugs-Termin (Weihnachten) definitiv nicht mehr schaffen werden.

Zweites Kampfziel ist Anfang Februar. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...
Mal sehen, ob wir wenigstens über die Feiertage mal zum Luftholen kommen.


----------



## kwoddel (12. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Annett
UND???     was macht Ihr mit dem Rest vom Tag, der hat ja wohl immerhin 24 Std. also keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen und ran an die Arbeit.


----------



## Thorsten (12. Dez. 2005)

@ Annett,

*ihr seit immer noch Krank? Der Estrich ist immer noch feucht?*

Ich glaube der Fliesenleger hat am WE frei,  Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh    8)


----------



## Thorsten (12. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Herr Kwoddel,  8) 
also ich will ja kein Salz in offenen Wunden streuen, *aber was macht denn deine neue Filteranlage??* Denk daran der Tag hat 24h   



Hallo Gabi,
sag mal, hast Du nicht mal Lust deine "Experimente" (Mikroskop) hier einwenig vorzustellen?
Würde mich schon sehr interessieren


----------



## Elfriede (12. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

mich würden Deine Experimente mit dem Mikroskop auch sehr interessieren. Was braucht man denn dazu an Ausrüstung?

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Frank (12. Dez. 2005)

Winterschlaf...

hmmm, bin ich denn wirklich der einzige (der es wenigstens zugibt  :twisted:  :twisted: ) der hier in Winterschlaf gefallen ist, wenn auch zwangsweise?


----------



## gabi (12. Dez. 2005)

Hi Thorsten und Elfriede,

geduldet euch noch eine Woche. Bin noch 6 Tage voll ausgelastet.


----------



## Thorsten (12. Dez. 2005)

Hi Gabi, 

null Problem... lass dir mal Zeit


----------



## gabi (13. Dez. 2005)

Hi Thorsten,

sag mal, unter welchem Forum soll ich denn posten? Ich mikroskopiere ja nicht nur Tiere sondern auch Algen und sonstige Pflanzen und einiges dazwischen. 

Hier schonmal zum Appetit machen.


----------



## Thorsten (13. Dez. 2005)

Moin Gabi,

hmm gute Frage, also ich würde sagen stelle es erst einmal im Bereich "*Fototechnik" > Neuer Thread (Mikroskopbilder)* ein.

Mal sehen wie es "_einschlägt_"  dann kann man immer noch 
über ein Unterforum nachdenken


----------



## StefanS (14. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

da hat sich ja gewaltig etwas getan, Kompliment ! Was für eine Kamera verwendest Du jetzt ? Ich kann nur empfehlen, einmal mit dieser Software zu experimentieren (ist leider auf dem Rechner, auf den ich gegenwärtig keinen Zugriff habe, deshalb kann ich leider nicht mit dem Namen dienen), mit der man Fotos mit unterschiedlicher Schärfeebene übereinander legt und die dann ein durchgängig scharfes Foto errechnen. Da kommen wirklich hervorragende Aufnahmen heraus, was ich mir bei dicken Objekten wie z.B. der Wimpernkugel sehr gut vorstellen könnte.

Ich selbst befasse mich den Winter über (ist ja hoffentlich spätestens Mitte März vorbei) mit den Karnivoren, die im Gewächshaus überwintert werden müssen (z.B. Heliamphora), ich habe das Schlafzimmer mit Bambusparkett versehen und einen begehbaren Kleiderschrank gebaut, ich bin dabei, mir eine eine ordentlich grosse Dreh- und eine Fräsmaschine zu kaufen, als nächstes wird die Gartenbewässerung (Rasen und Beete) wo schon vorhanden komplett herausgerissen und für den gesamten Garten neu angelegt. Schliesslich wird noch eine Sitzecke gepflastert und es werden ringsum Rasenkantensteine in mageren Zement gelegt (ich habe noch rd. 200 Meter Strecke vor mir...), um für den Rasenmäher eine vernünftige Spur zu verlegen. 

Ich finde, der Winter ist viel zu kurz...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (15. Dez. 2005)

noch jemand da???


----------



## Administrator (16. Dez. 2005)

*...*

@Gabi

Wenn du noch mehr solcher Bilder hast (mit Beschriftung) - dann wär das ganz sicher auch was für die Datenbank! Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, wäre aber auch eine neue Kategorie im Album denkbar.

Gib einfach bescheid - hab zwar im Moment nicht so dolle Zeit, aber irgendwie gehts immer... ;-)

@Thorsten

Jepp, ich bin doch noch da


----------



## Dr.J (16. Dez. 2005)

@Thorsten

Auch noch da bin.  8)


----------



## Berndt (16. Dez. 2005)

*Mittel gegen Winterschlaf*

Hallo alle,

Winterschlaf???

Bei hat es im Mittel 42 Grad.
Höchstwert 83
Tiefstwert   1

So kann ich nicht in den Winterschlaf verfallen.

Heiß-kalte Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## Annett (17. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Berndt,

das jagt einem ja eiskalte Schauer den Rücken runter.... brrrrrrrrrr!
Ich mag Saunieren ja auch, aber nicht hinterher ins eiskalte Wasser.. is nicht so mein Ding! ;-)

@all
Thorsten ist auf dem Weg zu uns im Schneechaos stecken geblieben. (ungeräumte Autobahnen und dem entsprechend Unfälle)
Bin gespannt, ob wir dieses WE überhaupt noch die eine oder andere Fliese auf dem Boden fest machen.    8)  
Der Treppenbauer steht für nächsten Do. mit der zweiten Treppe in den Startlöchern...


----------



## Maurizio (17. Dez. 2005)

Hallo leute,

ich könnte Bäume ausreissen, ich hatte noch nie so ein Energie stau wie jetzt.Ich hatte in der Kolpetten Bauphase mit geholffen und dann noch den Teich mit der Hand gegraben.Das heißt drei 1/2 Monate jeden tag auspauern und die Mukeln spilen lassen :naka: .Und jetzt NICHTS, ich könnte verückt werden :angry4:.Ich muss einfach was machen sonst werde ich Acro.Rum sitzen war noch nie meine Stärke, von mir aus mach ich auch den Garten vom Nachbar aber NEIN Nachbar sagt er möchte nicht das Kinder bei im Arbeiten.

Ich dachte was   :banging: , will der mich verarschen.Aber naja ab dem 10.Januar kann ich ja jeden Tag wieder in der Schule rum SITZEN und danach  auf die Arbeit SITZEN.Ich könnte heulen :cry: .

Von Schlafen ist da keine Rede.


----------



## Doris (17. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Berndt

Wenn ich das Bild vom Winterbaden im Teich so sehe, dann kommt mir der Gedanke, dass ich eher in Winterstarre als in Winterschlaf versinken könnte. 
Schlafen kann ich nämlich nur, wenn mir warm ist... und das wäre mir so sicherlich nicht


----------



## Thorsten (18. Dez. 2005)

so bin wieder von Annett und Joachim zurück... Schneesturm,Unfälle,Vollsperrungen überlebt   

WAS EIN HÖLLENTRIPP    aber der Kaffee war sehr lecker !!   

Annett-Joachim...wir sehen uns im Januar !


----------



## Dodi (18. Dez. 2005)

Moin, Thorsten!

Hauptsache, Du bist wieder gesund zu Hause angelangt!
Wie lange hat denn die Fahrt dorthin gedauert???


----------



## Thorsten (18. Dez. 2005)

Moin Dodi,

hin ca. 8 Stunden
zurück 4,5 Stunden

Aber bei Schnee und Eis ist es schon sehr anstrengend zu fahren...aber irgendwie habe ich immer das Glück, wenn es zu den beiden geht, war letztes Jahr genauso.

Vieleicht sollte ich doch mal im Sommer hin fahren


----------



## Dodi (18. Dez. 2005)

Hi, Thorsten!

Manno, das ist heftig - aber das mit dem Sommer solltest Du Dir tatsächlich mal überlegen...  

Aber wir treffen uns ja alle im Juni bei Annett und Joachim - da wird wohl kaum ein Schneesturm die Reise stören!


----------



## sanke10 (18. Dez. 2005)

*Winterschlaf*

1111111111111111


----------



## Dodi (18. Dez. 2005)

Hallo, Lenhart!

Aber die Bilder von Deiner Frau mit Papagei sind wirklich sehenswert!
Scheint ja ein richtig anhängliches, zutrauliches und liebenswertesTier zu sein!
r: 

@ all: Solche Bilder sind doch auch willkommen, oder


----------



## Thorsten (18. Dez. 2005)

Hi,

*klar* sind solche Bilder auch Willkommen... sowas sehe zumindest ich immer gerne  :razz:


----------



## Doris (21. Dez. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Dann frag Astrid doch mal, ob sie dich nicht mal mit deinem Felix beim Schmusen fotografiert.
Wenn du solche Bilder gerne sehen magst, willst du uns doch wohl nichts vorenthalten, oder?
 Schön wäre natürlich wenn man auch das "seufzen" von deinem Papagei dabei hören könnte.... einfach  hörenswert.


----------



## Annett (21. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Doris,

welches "Seufzen"???
Ich kenne Felix nur als herumschreiendes Federvieh. *indeckunggeh*
Beim Telefonieren macht der noch mehr Krach als unser Wellensittich, und das will was heißen   

Und Schmusen... hab ich ihn noch nicht gesehen, der hackt höchstens nach unsereiner. 
Und, wer will denn mit einem "pösen Mod" schmusen    :twisted:  8)


----------



## Frank (21. Dez. 2005)

@ Annett,

Paul Panzer, der aus dem Radio, würde jetzt sagen:

Rrriiiiichtiig!


----------



## Thorsten (23. Dez. 2005)

Hi Doris,
neee lieber nicht, da mache ich mich ja zum "Affen", wenn mein Kopf im Käfig verschwindet   


Hallo Co Moderatorin!
Was heisst hier, mit den pösen Mod will keiner .......... ???
Das grenzt schon an Meuterei!!!!!


----------



## Doris (24. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

Wieso dein Kopf im Käfig.... lass doch erst den Vogel rauskommen, dann brauchst du nur bis vor den Käfig


----------



## gabi (5. Jan. 2006)

Das nennt sich dann Winterurlaub und nicht Winterschlaf.

Da haben wir mit Freunden Sylvester gefeiert.


----------



## Thorsten (5. Jan. 2006)

Hi Gabi,

auch nicht schlecht...sieht aber ziemlich kalt aus


----------



## gabi (5. Jan. 2006)

Hi Thorsten,

da hast du fast recht, 12 Stunden früher (am 30.12.) hatte es dort so etwa -20 Grad. Aber an dem Silvestermorgen warens nur noch -0 Grad. Gerade gemütlich zum skilaufen.


----------



## Pammler (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Hier hab ich einen Fred gefunden, der mal wieder aktualisiert werden sollte:

Da im Garten zur zeit Ruhe ist, bastle ich zur Zeit zwei Nachttische aus __ Ahorn mit einer Granitplatte obendrauf. Wenn sie fertig sind gibts Fooodddoos!


----------



## Christine (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

 Wäre das nicht praktischer zu stellen, wenn Du zwei Granitplatten nimmst, dann muss man die Nachttische nicht nebeneinander stellen


----------



## Pammler (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

 gute Idee! Komm drauf zurück! 

So nun kommt der Lack drauf, aber nich auf den Granit!

 

 

@ all dies interessiert:

Ich nehme SH-Parkettlack, verdünnt, Auftrag mit Pinsel.


----------



## Pammler (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Ein Schränkchen ist pünklich fertig geworden (das für meine bessere Hälfte) 
Meins liegt noch in der Werkstatt in Einzelteilen.

Dank Christine kann ich ja jetzt beide einzeln stellen!


----------



## Pammler (2. Jan. 2009)

*WINTERSCHLAF? Teil II*

Hallo, nun die ersten Bilder vom Teil II des Winterschlafes bei mir. Neue Tapete für die Küche:


----------



## andreas w. (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

hallo thorsten, so können feiertage auch rumgehen.

iss mir beim fotosangucken eben nur so aufgefallen, imprägnierst du deine granitplatten, wenn bzw bevor sie dann aufgestellt und benutzt werden?

kann sinnvoll sein, wenn ihr abends mal ein gläschen rotwein im bett trinkt, oder einer mal irgendwas hinstellt, was schmutzt.

iss nur so ein tip, imprägnierung kost nicht viel und einmal machen reicht in deinem fall.

gruß und weiterhin viel spass beim basteln.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

[OT]Hallo Doc Jürgen!

Hat deine Tochter immer noch die süße Zahnlücke wie [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6/]hier[/URL]? 
Oder hast Du die jetzt?[/OT]


----------



## Pammler (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

@ andreas: der Granit ist poliert, habe bis jetzt noch keine Fleckenpobleme damit gehabt. Im Bad hab ich welchen seit 15 Jahren ums Waschbecken, da ist noch nichts dran. Vielleicht hat den die Firma schon imprägniert, werde da mal nachfragen.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## andreas w. (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

he thorsten, poliert oder nicht,ist in dem fall egal.

normalerweise passiert einer granitplatte nix, iss nur wenn wirklich mal was draufkommt, was in den stein eindringt - rotwein z.b. wie gesagt.

in aller regel sind die natursteinplatten unempfindlich, ich meine nur, für den fall der fälle. muss nicht gemacht werden, man kann halt...

in diesem sinne, andreas.


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Torsten und Andreas,

 Ihr Natursteinfachleute, ich hätte da mal eine Frage: 
Ich habe ein altes Nachtschränkchen mit Marmorplatte. Diese Platte hat einen Rostfleck, weil da mal eine übergelaufene Vase auf einem Blechtablett draufstand. (Und keiner hats gemerkt).

So - wie krieg ich den Fleck wieder weg???


----------



## Pammler (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Ausbohren und zugipsen! 

oder http://www.praktische-haushaltstipps.de/haushaltstipps-29-Flecken-auf-Marmor.html

weiß aber nicht ob das funktioniert, habe keinen Marmor, weil der mir zu empfindlich ist. Ist kalkhaltig (wenn ich mich nicht irre) und somit empfindlich gegen Säuren, drum Vorsichtig mit Zitonensäure.

Obriges Forum wäre auch was für Volker!  zum 2


----------



## andreas w. (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

hallo liebe christine. erstmal auch die ein frohes neues. 

wie thorsten schon richtig sagt, ist dein marmor sehr säureempfindlich, daher obacht geben mit allem saurem (ausser einem sauren gesichtsausdruck).

rausschleifen und nachspachteln würd ich auf jeden fall sein lassen. siehst du immer und sieht sch... aus. der akemi-spachtel hat eine andere farbe. iss halt so.

es gibt meines wissens nach, im fachhandel flüssigchemie um flecken aus marmor u.ä. "rauszuwaschen". ist bedingt empfehlenswert, da dabei auch die oberfläche angegriffen wird und ob´s ganz rausgeht ist die nächst frage. 

mein vorschlag: ich bin nächste woche sowieso auf der bau - einer grossen fachmesse und schreib mir dein problemchen mal auf. ist bestimmt ein anbieter, der da was dazu sagen kann und dann meld ich mich ende nächster woche bei dir.

ansonsten schönes wochenende, andreas.


----------



## andreas w. (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

eine frage noch, welcher marmor, bzw welche farbe hat der stein? ist nicht unbedingt sooo wichtig, nur am rande. weil jeder stein hat klitzekleine unterschiede.


----------



## Christine (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Hallo Andreas,

das wäre ja superlieb. Natürlich ist das nämlich nicht nur ein kleines Fleckchen sondern eigentlich ein ca. 1 cm dicker Ring mit so 20 cm Durchmesser. Und der Marmor - ich denke es ist Marmor, sind so Schlafzimmermöbel aus den 20er Jahren - ist weiß mit ein bisserl grau-schwarz gestriffen. Ich mach morgen mal ein Foddo.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Hallo Christine,

wenn der Fleck auf dem Marmor schon älter ist, sehe ich nicht viel Hoffnung, dass er sich noch entfernen lässt. Wahrscheinlich wird Dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als die Marmorplatten von den Nachtkästchen abzunehmen und die Reparatur von einem Steinmetz durchführen zu lassen. Ich kenne mich nur mit Paros- Marmor aus, einen empfindlicheren Marmor kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Leider habe ich vor 10 Jahren mein ganzes Haus mit dem schönen, weißen, durchscheinenden Paros-Marmor ausgestattet und habe inzwischen wohl schon jedes verfügbare Reinigungsmittel erfolglos ausprobiert.

Solltest Du Dich für den Steinmetz entscheiden, dann bestehe auf einer Versiegelung  der Oberfläche, auch wenn er sich dagegen sträuben wird, wie ich aus Erfahrung weiß.

Vielleicht wird Andreas fündig, -jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir viel Glück!

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## andreas w. (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

hi christine. 

das foto kannste dir schenken. iss warscheinlich carrara-marmor, wurde und wird öfters auf schränken und ähnlichen verwendet.

ich bin di/mi auf messe und guck mich um, wenns was gibt, meld ich mich (wenn nicht, auch).

ich wünsch uns glück - sowas zu wissen ist immer gut, anfragen in der richtung kommen immer mal wieder.


----------



## Pammler (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Nachtrag Winterschlaf II.

Habe fertig. (fehlt nur noch das Silikon an den Fußleisten und der Arbeitsplatte.)


----------



## andreas w. (15. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

@thorsten: zur küche - schön! freizeit sinnvoll genutzt. find ich gut.

@christine: zum rostfleck: also... bei dem baustoffhändler deines vertrauens kann oder sollte es flüssigprodukte von "lithofin" geben. ist der name vom hersteller.

auf der bau hat man mir am stand gesagt, es gibt ein neues produkt (kann sein, dass es noch bestellt werden muss). die brühe heisst: lithofin rost-ex. ist wohl das was du brauchst.

der mann am stand hat gesagt, bei carrara marmor, die lösungt verdünnen, aufstreichen und maximal 8min einwirken lassen. dann mit wasser und grundreiniger gut abwaschen. es soll angfeblich ein leichter lila rand bleiben, der aber nach dem trockenwerden verschwindet. ist nur ein übrigbleibsel einer chemischen reaktion.

frag mal bei euch beim händler nach und du kannst ja auch nochmal beim hersteller anrufen. nummer müsste normalerweise auf den flaschen stehen.

ansonsten möchte ich noch bei "fila" nachfragen, ist einer der größten italienischen flüssig-pflegemittel hersteller und vielleicht erfahr ich da auch noch was.

die hab ich leider auf der messe nicht gesehen - oder übersehen. wenn ich nochwas mitkrieg, meld ich mich bei dir.

hoffe geholfen zu haben, bis dahin.


----------



## Christine (15. Jan. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Hallo Andreas,

vielen Dank.  
Das klingt doch sehr vielversprechend. Mache mich gleich mal auf die Jagd.

Hallo Torsten,

Schön geworden, könnte mir auch gefallen


----------



## Pammler (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Da noch Schnee liegt, Winterschlaf Teil III

Vorher:

 

Nachher:

 


Bau mal schnell ein Minibad ein.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

he Torsten, ich bin nicht allein, noch so ein Irrer der die Füße nicht still halten kann   umbauen zu jeder Zeit,ob Sonntag oder nicht, egal ,Hauptsache bauen. was kommt rein, Granit?


----------



## Pammler (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

nö, Fliesen und ne Runddusche, der Waschtischschrank und ein Unterputzspülkasten und Trennwand mit Aluschiebetür.


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*



Pammler schrieb:


> Fliesen und ne Runddusche, der Waschtischschrank und ein Unterputzspülkasten und Trennwand mit Aluschiebetür.



Ja, genau - nehm ich! Wann kannst Du anfangen?


----------



## Pammler (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Moment hab vergessen, das eine 8mm Fußbodenerwärmung noch reinkommt und die Treppe frisch lackiert wird: an die Decke außen kommt "PLANKETT" ran. Inne normale Feuchtraumpanele.

Bei Else wird dann alles SCHWARZ lackiert!


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*



Schwarz ist nicht meine Farbe. Schon gar nicht bei so kleinen Räumen :crazy

Ich glaub, ich lass da doch lieber einen Fachmann ran


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

datt kann aber richtig schick sein... das kleine schwarze........
.
.
.
.
.
.
Zweitbad 

Wuzzel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*



Pammler schrieb:


> Vorher:
> 
> ...
> Nachher:



ich fand "Vorher" praktischer


----------



## andreas w. (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

mahlzeit, mal ne frage zum technischen:

wieso müssen da in der ehemaligen wc-ecke ZWEI fallrohre sein? hätte man oder kann man da nicht ein einziges draus machen? sieht doch hübscher aus und ist nur eine rohrverkleidung, die nachher eine störende ecke ergibt.

ich rate meinen kunden bei solch einer renovierung immer zu überlegen, ob sowas machbar ist. fallrohr unter der decke zusammenführen - rohrverkleidung kann mit etwas fleissarbeit dann noch für einbaustrahler genutzt werden - ist eine überlegung wert.

viel spass beim basteln - und ab dafür.


----------



## Pammler (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Das mittlere Rohr ist ein Erbstück vom TC (Trockenclo) das verschwindet jetzt komplett.


----------



## andreas w. (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

dann wird das hübsch. mach ma!


----------



## Pammler (21. März 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Nun wird's langsam, die alten Fliesen sind fast raus, die Trennwand steht schon!





 In ca. 2-3 Monaten darf ich dann was im Garten machen.


----------



## Pammler (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

So nun was fürs Auge


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

 Hi Torsten, es ist Frühling, wir sind alle am Teich


----------



## Pammler (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*





Ich weiß, ich will auch!


----------



## Pammler (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Es geht zögerlich vorwärts und der Teich wartet


----------



## andreas w. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

hallo, ich weiss ich bin ein bitterböses :evil lästermaul, aber wie lange möchtest du denn noch an deinem Bad arbeiten?

wenn der abstand zu dir nicht so gross wäre, hätte ich dir schon aktiv auf die füsse geholfen (oder in den allerwertesten getreten, dass es funktioniert).

wenn ich dir per ferndiagnose irgendwie helfen kann - man ist ja schliesslich nicht zum spass handwerker - frag mich bitte.

es gibt dinge, z.b. nivellierspachtel im bodenbereich, der andere zeitraubende arbeitsschritte entfallen lässt.

zeit ist geld und du möchtest doch bestimmt noch was am teich machen.......?

in diessem sinne, hoffe ich dass auch du noch etwas sommersonne mitbekommst (sofern sie dann raus kommt).


----------



## Pammler (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*



andreas w. schrieb:


> in diessem sinne, hoffe ich dass auch du noch etwas sommersonne mitbekommst (sofern sie dann raus kommt).



Genau deswegen geht das so langsam, es gibt zur Zeit viel Sonne! :smoki


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Also ich kann Torsten gut verstehen, 
Muss doch auch nicht alles in einem Winter fertig werden. 
Gut Ding will Weile haben. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

nagut, jedem das seine.

meine frau hätte mir schon das passende erzählt. hatte hier bei mir in der ELW ende letzten jahres eine kleine baustelle, da war polen offen.

aber ansonsten wünsch ich dir ein gutes gelingen


----------



## Pammler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Muss doch auch nicht alles in einem Winter fertig werden.
> Gut Ding will Weile haben.



Genau Wuzzel!



andreas w. schrieb:


> meine frau hätte mir schon das passende erzählt.



 Meine mir auch: "Laß dir Zeit Schatz und komm lieber mit in den Garten" 

So verschieden sind halt die Frauen! 

Nun geht es aber weiter:


----------



## Pammler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

So fertsch! Jetz wart ich auf den nächsten Winter.

 

Jetzt gehts erstmal mit: 

 weiter.
Dann 

 und dann   dannach: 

 und zum Abschluß: 



Nun und der Teich? weiß net!


----------



## rut49 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Hallo, Torsten,

, klasse sieht das aus-Wohlfühloase in Perfektion.
Alles was danach kommt hast Du Dir verdient.
Viel Spaß- egal ob draußen oder drinnen.

:cu Regina


----------



## Pammler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*



andreas w. schrieb:


> es gibt dinge, z.b. nivellierspachtel im bodenbereich, der andere zeitraubende arbeitsschritte entfallen lässt.



Den Hätt ich im Bad mal nehmen sollen. Das Mosaik im Dickbettverfahren ist echt mühevoll und dann wirds doch wellig.  Naja in Zweitbad gerade noch so zu vertreten. 

Also ruhig weiter lästern, ist doch manch brauchbares dabei.


----------



## Pammler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Torsten hat den Winterschlaf beendet! Baustelle abgeschlossen.

Der Garten ruft!


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

 Jetzt????

Wo wir anderen uns fast wieder auf den Winterschlaf vorbereiten - Mann, Dein Timing


----------



## Pammler (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Ich fang jetzt auch wieder an:

Winterschlaf!!!

Möbel bauen!!!​
 Der Teich? Nächstes Jahr, bestimmt!


----------



## Pammler (31. März 2010)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Der letzte rest vonm Winterschlaf:


----------



## Pammler (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

nachher:


----------



## Dodi (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Hi Torsten,

schön gefliest! 
Biste jetzt mit dem Renovieren soweit fertig?


----------



## Pammler (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*



Dodi schrieb:


> Biste jetzt mit dem Renovieren soweit fertig?



Nee, die Fliesen für den nächsten Winter sind schon gekauft


----------



## Pammler (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Das war mein Winterschlaf:

E-Geige basteln


----------



## Dodi (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Hi Torsten!

Na, schlafen könnt' ich dabei aber ned... 

Aber schöne Arbeit - was Du alles so kannst!


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

CHAPEAU Torsten!
Ist das Dein Filius, der sich da schon recht ordentlich bemüht?


----------



## andreas w. (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Mannmannmann, da bin ich jetzt aber beruhigt. 

Hatte schon am Rechner rumgeguckt und gedacht, erwäre verstimmt .

Erstmal Respekt für den Junior - allein für den Willen, Geige zu lernen. Iss kein einfaches Instrument und es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Alles Übungssache.

Für den Teich brauch ich glaube ich heuer einen Sauger. Ist zwar noch Leben drin, aber auch Satz auf´m Teichgrund und die Pflanzenreste vom letzten Jahr muß ich auch noch abfischen - brrrr, kalt.

Zum Thema Winterschlaf: Die Küche war schon lange überfällig und da ja im Winter immer mal etwas Zeit ist - es ist vollbracht (ohne Foto).

Ansonsten hab ich, da meine Frau gemault hat und für uns beschlossen hat (!!!!) daß nix mehr am Teich gebaut wird (vorerst, sag ich), also hab ich mir noch ein Grundstück gekauft - zwangsweise, ist eine lange Geschichte und nicht hier - und bau mir ´ne etwas größere Garage. So wird´s auch wieder Freitag 111.

In diesem Sinne einen guten Jahres-Start, was den Garten angeht (und natürlich alles andere auch). Bis dahin. 

Grüne Grüße vom Andreas.

Ach so, gehört jetzt nicht hierher, weiß jemand was gutes gegen Blattläuse am Zitronenbaum? Sieht momentan nicht gut aus bei mir.

Merci für jeden funktionierenden Tipp.


----------



## Pammler (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

was liegt diesen Winter an?

Der Musikzimmerschrank ist schon fertig.


----------



## lotta (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

schnee schippen, nehme ich mal an


----------



## elkop (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

wir haben im ganzen haus neue fenster und türen bekommen. die haben sie mit der flex rausgeschnitten. nun putze ich zimmer für zimmer den dreck weg. göga hat nämlich nicht alles abgedeckt, weil mir gesagt wurde, wir machen gaaaaar nicht viel schmutz. schmarrn. so viel zum ruhigen advent. hoffe, ich bin bis weihnachten damit durch.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: WINTERSCHLAF?*

Arme Elke,
dieser olle Staub, der beim Flexen entsteht.... zieht durch's ganze Haus!!!
Drück' Dir die Daumen, daß Du zügig damit fertig wirst.

Ich werde ab Ende Januar beginnen.... die ersten Gemüse und Blumen vorzuziehen,
dem WinterKalthaus und einer eigens dafür vorgesehenen Stellage sei Dank klappt das hoffentlich auch. So HOFFE ich auf z.B. "frühe Tomaten"


----------

